# Biggest Mistake I See When People Buy New Snowblowers



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I know I am posting allot but hung up in a rehab center for a few weeks and I find this forum endlessly fascinating!

To the title of this thread, the biggest mistake I see is people getting a tracked unit when greater than 70% of conditions or terrain they deal with is best suited to wheeled. A tracked will add sore muscles and slower clearing speeds in areas its not needed 

also bigger buckets than are needed also often cause more problems than they are worth due to the added weight and decreased maneuverability.

Not trying to offend. Just some observations I've made over the years here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my life, I only knew one person, my brother-in-law, that bought a Honda track machine, used it, and he gave it to his son and bought an Ariens wheeled unit.

Enough said ….


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

All true, but I think the biggest mistake of all mistakes is buying a brand new snowblower.

I see a lot of used snowblowers out there like new at 1/3 of brand new cost. It is at the end of the season right now, so the market is flooded with used snowblowers.

To me a snowblower is just a tool. I like to have fun, but I tried not to spoil myself. What are you going to do with that tool? People have a habit of buying the biggest and baddest, but they don't use it much.


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

I certainly see what your saying there and have seen a lot of people get frustrated with how much work they face with maneuvering their tracked machines.

One thing that has changed with some newer tracked units is that the latest Honda and Ariens units are easier to maneuver than the classic tracked designs of the past. Honda's trigger-based steering system has the engine doing the work of turning. In the case of the Ariens RapidTrak design, it's got a "wheel" mode and several "track" modes. So you can maneuver easy in wheeled mode, but still have the track mode for ripping through the EOD piles. 

Many of the wheeled units are prone to riding up when going through dense EOD berms.

The wider flexibility of these new track designs enables people to get the advantages of tracks, without as much of the draw-backs of the past. But certainly there are people that would still be better off with a wheeled machine.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I will use a 24 vs 30 for an example.
Eight foot wide drive.
24 in... Up .. back.. up.. back.. eight feet.
30 inch...up ..back..up..still not eight feet.
32 in ..up ...back...up..eight feet...but unless I want to leave the blower at the end of drive..I still have to come back..just as well bring the blower with me..grins


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

We fought with a tracked unit on our property for years when first moved to the area. One of the biggest surprises of my life was about 10yrs ago when we got a wheeled Snapper and it did about 90% of what the tracked could do but with significantly less effort and faster. The other 10% was undeniably slower and not as thorough depending on the storm; considering the trade off in ease of use the wheeled was still well worth it. Both of these had the solid axle but even recently trying out a trigger track vs trigger wheel, I still will go wheel from now on.

Yes there are some situations and areas that you truly need a track But before buying you must carefully assess if they substantially outweigh the times when you do not


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could have probably used a tracked machine this past weekend. could have used a taller machine with a bigger impeller lol. each machine has their uses. sucks sometimes sitting there spinning tires and going nowhere especially when the snow is taller than the bucket.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I live in the Honda snowblower capital of the world.

Seriously. 

Our Honda dealer sells more Honda's than anyplace in the world. Something like the last 30 years. 

From what I have seen 98% of all Honda snowblowers within a 100 mile radius are tracked units.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

We have or had (I cant find them now that he's gone) some chains you could get on the tires in a pinch. They solved much of the spinning problems but yes there is an incline I need to fight now that I'm just wheeled with no chains.

The Ariens units that can switch from wheel to track look very interesting and will undoubtedly become hugely popular here.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I would never buy a wheeled unit again. 30+ years with a tracked Honda HS80 (a great machine) and now 3 years with the tracked HSS1332ATD. The HSS tracked units let you set the auger housing at any height you want; a wheel unit is always at the same height (wherever you set the skids). The HS80 was much faster than my old wheeled blowers in deep snow. The HSS is twice as fast as the HS80 in moderate snow and 3-4 times faster in deep snow. It also maneuvers more easily than any other blower I've ever owned. If you have not used a modern tracked, hydro, trigger steered, pneumatically tilted blower, then you have no frame of reference.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

The biggest mistake I see when people buy new snowblowers is failing to perform simple maintenance. I've purchased, refurbished and resold far too many low hour machines with:
* low and unequal tire pressure (with correspondly uneven wear to skid shoes and the scraper bar)
* stale gas and clogged carbs
* jet black oil
* wheels nearly frozen to axles
* augers that haven't ever been greased
* shear pins replaced with ordinary bolts
* control mechanisms that have never been adjusted after break-in

The list is endless.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I bought the most powerful and track model that Honda offered as my first 2 stage snowblower. I was frustrated as a newby on how to operate and set it up properly the first 2 years. My single stage snowblower was my most used piece of equipment by 80 to 20. Over the years, I got more comfortable using the large track snowblower and like it more and more. I always appreciate how well it performs when the snow got deeper and heavier. I also appreciate how it cuts through the EOD effortlessly without climbing up. Turning is especially a pain when the tracks can touch the pavement. Otherwise, on top of one inch of snow, it was easy, relatively. 

If I had started with a smaller 2 stage with wheels, I think I still would gravitate towards the larger track models in the end. The new Honda track models with trigger steering, auger protection system, and the hydraulic strut makes it more enjoyable. The new models are more complicated, more things to break. I'm okay with that since I don't mind staying on top of maintenance and taking care of my equipment.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Jenny said:


> We fought with a tracked unit on our property for years when first moved to the area. One of the biggest surprises of my life was about 10yrs ago when we got a wheeled Snapper and it did about 90% of what the tracked could do but with significantly less effort and faster. The other 10% was undeniably slower and not as thorough depending on the storm; considering the trade off in ease of use the wheeled was still well worth it. Both of these had the solid axle but even recently trying out a trigger track vs trigger wheel, I still will go wheel from now on.
> 
> Yes there are some situations and areas that you truly need a track But before buying you must carefully assess if they substantially outweigh the times when you do not


My left neighbor had a wheel snowblower and my right neighbor had a track snowblower. Both were solid axle. The wheel snowblower got work done faster. My dad knew nothing about snowblower. He told me, that track snowblower looked like ****, but it didn't blow snow as well and it was hard to turn. This year, the right neighbor was trying out a wheel snowblower. He probably saw the weakness in track snowblower.

With the new x-trac design wheels, track is no longer needed, unless you have a lot of snow. You could probably add a few pounds (sand bags) on each side to get more traction as well. I think I will try that some day.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

50 or somyears in upper Michigan heavy snow conditions, and I honestlycan't recall ever seeing a tracked blower, even at the dealers. Even being in a hilly valley, there just plain does not seem to be a need. (Maybe it's the colder/generally dry conditions, no idea) and not once have Inever felt the desire other than the novelty of owning something that resembled a tank . . . 

More weight, more to break, more expensive, snd likely harder to handle . . . . I just can't find an upside for my conditions.


----------



## Snegvezde (Mar 6, 2020)

It was one of the most useful thread for a newbie, who's going to buy a new snowblower. So, thank you for the tips and for that discussion.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

You couldn’t sell me a wheeled machine! You urban/suburban types can have them. I have nothing that suits a wheeled machine here. They are only good on paved or concrete, absolutely worthless where I live. The Honda HSS928 tracked is the way to go... don’t listen to the suburbanites...


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

We ate hardly urban being near Woody Point NL. LOL

The Ariens solution with the track to wheels ability looks to be the best solution if it turns out reliable.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


>


haha.....I get it.

hey , where's @SkunkyLawnmowers in this discussion LOL


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

JnC said:


>


Ford vs. Chevy

IOS vs. Android

Flossing vs Brushing. (which one should you do first)

:smile2:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought I was going to need a tracked machine as my driveway is steepish, uneven and gravel and we get good dumps of snow here, 3ft deep over icy bottom a few times a year. Turned out the Xtracs are incredible.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

quote=dman2;1727623 *All true, but I think the biggest mistake of all mistakes is buying a brand new snowblower.*

I see a lot of used snowblowers out there like new at 1/3 of brand new cost. It is at the end of the season right now, so the market is flooded with used snowblowers.

To me a snowblower is just a tool. I like to have fun, but I tried not to spoil myself. What are you going to do with that tool? People have a habit of buying the biggest and baddest, but they don't use it much.[/quote]


Different strokes.... I purchase used machines for my apartments use.....I also leave them there covered. Home? I nursed an old Bolens for years. Now I want/DEMAND the reliability that a new machine provides because I am the guy that has to use it. I pay others to clean my apartments. A couple of years ago I spent big bucks (online) for a new Ariens 28 Pro and more big bucks for cab plus a 25# stainless steel bar that I added to the cowling. Too old now to screw around fixing cost cutting machines.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

I moved several years ago to a home with a much larger driveway and walkways to clear. I had a 24" wheeled blower that got it done, but it took a long time and it struggled in the deeper and harder snow. Now I am not trying to substantiate my purchase, but I went with a Honda HSS1332ATD and at first I was a little disappointed as the machine seemed clumsy and it was "busy" to operate with the "trigger steering" etc., but as soon as I spent more and more time running the machine, I got more used to it and liked it even more. Now that I am much more used to the Honda, it will work circles around my older wheeled blower with much less effort from me and get my work done much faster. I can also see that in the long run there may be less maintenance involved with the Honda as well due to the hydrostatic drive vs friction discs/wheel on my older wheeled machine.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Possibly it’s because most areas are plowed and almost everyone has a plow on at least one of their trucks or ATV here. Snowblowers are usually only used in tight areas or around cars or on pathways or decks or smaller drives. I’ve found wheeled much faster for these applications. Usually able to move at quicker ground speeds and getting in tight around cars and spots that need multiple turns just so much easier. 

Yes I know the new hydro auto turn/trigger track units are better now than old fixed axles but so are wheeled maneuverability also improved. And from what I have seen, the tires have come a long way as well in terms of grip. 

But if Ariens ever decided to offer those new wheel to track switch models in a 24” would definitely go that route. That appears to be best of both worlds. 

Have not seen any here yet but I think dealer cleaned out his old stock this Winter and will be getting them next.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This is my 1971 Wheeled Ariens 24". Yes it is repowered but I am clearing 33" of snow in this photo and I have a 100' driveway with a 40' wide apron. I have never had any issues of the machine really lifting up on me, especially in the apron area. At times it might... will want to lift a little bit, but I hold the handle bars up so the bucket stays down to the ground. What in the world is the big deal?


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a Honda HS1132TAS (with tracks) and it's a very capable machine. It can be quite a handful if used early in the Winter season when there's no ice layer on my gravel driveway. It's difficult to turn and it bucks left/right as the tracks alternately grip/slip on the underlying gravel. 

During mid-Winter, there's a heavy ice layer on the driveway, the gravel is encased in ice and the tracks are able to slip a little such that it drives straight. It also turns much easier on ice. 

When there's two feet of snow on my really large driveway, this machine can launch the snow right out of the park! I don't have to move any once-blown snow which is the really heavy stuff. 

Otherwise, my Ariens 10,000 series Sno-Thro can handle most lesser snowfalls.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> This is my 1971 Wheeled Ariens 24". Yes it is repowered but I am clearing 33" of snow in this photo and I have a 100' driveway with a 40' wide apron. I have never had any issues of the machine really lifting up on me, especially in the apron area. At times it might... will want to lift a little bit, but I hold the handle bars up so the bucket stays down to the ground. What in the world is the big deal?



I don't have expert knowledge of older Ariens other than to say if your machine meets your snow clearing requirements, that is all that is important. You did ask though, what is the big deal about buckets not staying on the ground. Maybe the generation you are using had no lifting problems as many today....self included discussed here in the forum.

Ariens reportedly had complaints/problems about their turning system that caused them to move the wheel locations towards the front to improve their turning. OK so far! Turning became easier...so they say. That change though, caused the front of the machine to be lighter, prone to lifting when into heavy snow. So how did Ariens correct for that??? They peddle a front weight that is bolted onto the bucket. 

My 28 Pro came equipped with holes already drilled to accommodate their weigh for my guess of $50 or so? I bought a 25# SS bar on Ebay and bolted it onto the under side of my machine's bucket using Arien's mounting holes.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*both*



Jenny said:


> I know I am posting allot but hung up in a rehab center for a few weeks and I find this forum endlessly fascinating!
> 
> To the title of this thread, the biggest mistake I see is people getting a tracked unit when greater than 70% of conditions or terrain they deal with is best suited to wheeled. A tracked will add sore muscles and slower clearing speeds in areas its not needed
> 
> ...


Hi, good post. Interesting. I have both and have to say the tracked really works so smooth, no sore muscles from my Yamaha.

Dag :smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> At times it might... will want to lift a little bit, but I hold the handle bars up so the bucket stays down to the ground. What in the world is the big deal?


We all draw from our own experience. My differential-equipped 24" Ariens (with older Snow Hog tires + chains) will sometimes have issues climbing the incline in our driveway. In addition, it can want to ride up at the same time. 

Lifting the bars helps keep the bucket down, yes, but it also reduces traction at the same time. And especially with a differential, once 1 tire loses grip, you stop moving. So the bucket climbs, I lift the bars to hold it down, and then I may also stop moving  

With no differential, with a flatter driveway, with better tires (X-Tracs), etc, this might be a non-issue. But I've run into this problem. I have about 25 pounds bolted to my bucket, which has helped quite a bit. I might add some more, ideally over/on the wheels, if possible. And I'm thinking about changing to X-Tracs. 

This is an interesting discussion, for those of us curious about tracks, but who have never used them. One concern of mine is cost, over the long run. 

Rubber breaks down over time, and tracks are also flexing a lot more than tires. Neither will last forever, but tracks probably have a harder life. Tires are fairly generic, you just need something to match your wheel size, when you want to replace them. But tracks are pretty specific, probably to your machine, and a few others of the same brand. So availability (especially as the machine gets older) is more likely to become a factor, and they'll be quite a bit more expensive than tires regardless.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Those crawler tracks are expensive to replace. I would imagine when it is time, it would cost more than the cost of the snowblower itself. I would probably convert the Honda tracks to wheels if cost is an issue. Has anybody done that? Is is sacrilegious to convert a Honda track to wheel?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Those crawler tracks are expensive to replace. I would imagine when it is time, it would cost more than the cost of the snowblower itself. I would probably convert the Honda tracks to wheels if cost is an issue. Has anybody done that? Is is sacrilegious to convert a Honda track to wheel?



you can replace with used tracks. I'd buy a cheap or free parts machine in off season. they rarely break unless you snag them on a nail or something. BTW 828-928-1132 machines are (almost) all the same parts. except the engine size and the dif between 24-32 inch buckets and augers.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I installed Carlisle X-Trac on my machine about ten years ago? A vast improvement with gripping. But I am not on top of snow most of the time, so... the tire is mostly on pavement... or should I say... on areas that have remanents of snow from where it has been thrown from? I am really only on top of snow when I clear the grass areas and occasionally in certain situations. 

As far as the... pulling of the handle bars up to keep the bucket down and losing traction, this is done so... rarely and with hardly any effort at all. It does not effect the traction in any way... because the lifting force is minimal. Like I said... it does not happen all that often. And... I never use posi traction. The differential is in the unlocked position. Years ago someone... (I will be polite Moderators...) was crusifing me because he said I used my machine incorrectly with it being in the ulocked position and I was going to ruin the machine and all of this kind of nonsense. The only time that I have used the differential locked is when I get in to the apron area and you have that frozen like snow from the plow and you have to cut in to it. And still I never really have any lifting of the machine. Maybe I am just lucky...

The only time that I did notice the machine sort of fighting the snow is when I wanted to go way... to fast. I use second gear sometimes when the snow is light and the amount is low. Other then that first gear is always used and... third gear is never used. To me... third gear is a waste and I only use forth gear for getting the machine around the property. 

When I clear, I let my machine do the work and I do not go fast. (First gear 90% (+) of the time...) I get a nice steady flow of snow coming in to the bucket and out of the exit hole. Even in the apron area.

Maybe the older Ariens are engineered a little differently and granted, they are heavier.

I have not used the 2015 Pro 28 that I purchased back in August. Maybe that machine will lift and give me problems... I guess only time will tell. 



RedOctobyr said:


> We all draw from our own experience. My differential-equipped 24" Ariens (with older Snow Hog tires + chains) will sometimes have issues climbing the incline in our driveway. In addition, it can want to ride up at the same time.
> 
> Lifting the bars helps keep the bucket down, yes, but it also reduces traction at the same time. And especially with a differential, once 1 tire loses grip, you stop moving. So the bucket climbs, I lift the bars to hold it down, and then I may also stop moving
> 
> ...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Cant say for the new HSS machines but I have yet to work on a Tracked honda that needs the tracks mended or replaced and the oldest machines are 28 or so years old, where as I install tubes on pretty much all the wheeled hondas I work on as a precaution because its not matter of if, its a matter of when the tubeless tires will start leaking. As others have mentioned its a long running debate and its tough to swing one vote to the other easily. I can tell you one thing though, its tough to go back to a wheeled unit once you use the track machine; try it before you knock it and I mean really try it and what ever you do never try to test out a machine on the showroom floor as trying to move a tracked unit on dry pavement is **** near impossible and is the biggest reason why most people end up not going the tracked route.


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

aa335 said:


> Those crawler tracks are expensive to replace. I would imagine when it is time, it would cost more than the cost of the snowblower itself. I would probably convert the Honda tracks to wheels if cost is an issue. Has anybody done that? Is is sacrilegious to convert a Honda track to wheel?


Actually for a pair of tracks for the Ariens RapidTrak, it would only be $307.90 for a pair, which is less than 10% of the cost of the machine (pro series).
Price: $153.95 (Product Code: 05147600)

Honda probably has a bit more margin in their parts prices I'm guessing though...

Regards,
Eric


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't want to try and put words in aa335’s mouth, but I interpreted his post as referring to the value of the machine at that point, not vs new. 

If your tracks last 15-20 years (I'm making up a number, but it doesn't seem wildly unreasonable), and then it's ~$300+ for a new set of tracks, that may be a sizeable portion of the machine's value on the used market. 

It'd be a bigger % of the value for some brands vs others, of course, depending on how they hold their value. But the underlying point still seems fair to me. That's a decent size investment in an older machine. It may still be worth it, for an otherwise solid, well-built machine. But it's still a fair bit more than, say, $75 or so for a set of tires.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Your interpretation is right on target. Right now a new set of tracks for my Honda HS1132 is actually $300, so your guess is quite good . I won't sink that kind of my money on a 20+ year old snowblower. But as orangeputeh suggested, I can get used tracks or a buy a donor parts machine.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

aa335 said:


> Your interpretation is right on target. Right now a new set of tracks for my Honda HS1132 is actually $300, so your guess is quite good . I won't sink that kind of my money on a 20+ year old snowblower. But as orangeputeh suggested, I can get used tracks or a buy a donor parts machine.


Have you checked Ebay? There is not much out there in the great beyond that is not also found on Ebay


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I haven't looked for used ones. Actually, my tracks are fine. The snowblower is stored in the garage. I also take good care of it so it's in very good shape for being 11 years old.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My HS80 tracks are 34 years old; it's kept inside so there's no sign they're likely to fail any time soon.

The HSS tracks are much less expensive than the HS tracks, but likewise I doubt I'll need to change them in my lifetime. 42755-V45-A01 CRAWLER (58.5X21) Price: $68.11
https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/Honda-42755-V45-A01-Crawler-58-5X21-42755V45A01-p705522.htm


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@tabora. Good to know that these tracks will hold up over time. I've been looking to see if any cross compatibility between the HS and HSS parts. It is fun to do in my spare time. I might potentially save some money on parts, and upgrade some features that my older HS don't have.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> I haven't looked for used ones. Actually, my tracks are fine. The snowblower is stored in the garage. I also take good care of it so it's in very good shape for being 11 years old.



I can't keep used tracks in stock. I sell them for $100 each. But like mentioned if you keep garaged ( out of sun ) and keep properly adjusted they should last forever.

people tear tracks from raised nails on decks or hitting rebar and such. or too loose and getting twisted and jammed. leaving out in summer sun and they dry out and crack.

I have a HS55-and 80 . the tracks are 29 and 35 years old and are nearly perfect.

probably nothing to worry about if you care for your machine properly.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> I've been looking to see if any cross compatibility between the HS and HSS parts. It is fun to do in my spare time. I might potentially save some money on parts, and upgrade some features that my older HS don't have.


Pretty much all the engine parts can be purchased much cheaper as the equivalent HSS pieces. Small parts like the spacers, washers, pins, etc. as well.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

People get what they think they need. Ifyou live where snow if frequent and heavy, you tend to buy for a worst-casescenario. If in a worst case you will need a tracked unit, that is whatyou get. I purchased a Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Super (28") 342cc engine. Did I need the 342cc this year, nope. I think it snowed twice on Long Island. First was ½ inch. The second time 2 inches and I shoveled. But I purchased the machine for the days whenwe do get 28 inches of snow.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

*My Ariens just tunnels underneath!*



crazzywolfie said:


> could have probably used a tracked machine this past weekend. could have used a taller machine with a bigger impeller lol. each machine has their uses. sucks sometimes sitting there spinning tires and going nowhere especially when the snow is taller than the bucket.


My old M10000 would just tunnel underneath right up to the belt guard. Then, back up, the snow falls in front of the bucket. Put in forward, continue on.
That's when I knew the quality of what I was operating. That thing had no quit in it. Then I got to the hard part on the curb of the road and just threw it out into the street.
But, to the point of the original post, I am ready to sell that old beast and resurrect a two-cycle Toro that's been sitting in my shed: Smaller, less space consumed, all that is really needed for the snow we've had here the past few years.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The biggest mistake by far, is the purchase of too much machine for the job at hand. After 30 years of experience I'm a firm convert in under-sizing. Most of my experience is with Ariens brand because they are ubiquitous in this area and cheap used parts are readily available, but I have tried out others including some tracked machines.
The ultimate decision should factor elevation, terrain, and avg hours per session. Those factors are all very important, but for 95% of users in the lower 48, anything above a compact frame 2 stage machine is too big and a modern paddle driven single stage is probably the wise money. In my experience, paddle driven beats 2 stage in speed of clearing when accumulation is a foot or less of semi dry snow (in other words most of what the low elevation L48 will face on a seasonal average). I know some don't like the paddle machines because they tend to leave a bit of duff behind, but they are faster if you can live with it, or are willing to run a snow pusher (plow like shovel) behind if you are expecting company. 


My go to machine these days is a product that unfortunately, Ariens no longer makes...The 932500.




This machine throws 25-30 feet, clears snow as easy as cutting the lawn, plus it will clear at jogging speed (5+mph), There is no transmission disc to slow you down, wear, or slip. There are no gear levers to fumble with and slow you down. Reverse is instantaneous just like a lawnmower. Plus no $kid shoes to wear or adjust. You can one hand this machine anywhere in 8" or less of snow, and since it has a true auger and fan EOD is not a serious battle. If you have a paved or concrete flat suburban driveway like me, a unit like this clears my driveway faster than a 926000 series pro wheeled model, TWENTY MINUTES faster, and it weighs half the weight, is easier to store or move around when not under power, and is much easier to maintain and keep in adjustment.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Is this yours, for sale?
If not, here's another!
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/strongsville-snowblower/7071013403.html
and another in Detroit!
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/d/smiths-creek-2-stage-ariens-blower/7082089699.html


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Rooskie said:


> My old M10000 would just tunnel underneath right up to the belt guard. Then, back up, the snow falls in front of the bucket. Put in forward, continue on.
> That's when I knew the quality of what I was operating. That thing had no quit in it. Then I got to the hard part on the curb of the road and just threw it out into the street.
> But, to the point of the original post, I am ready to sell that old beast and resurrect a two-cycle Toro that's been sitting in my shed: Smaller, less space consumed, all that is really needed for the snow we've had here the past few years.


this machine was tunneling also but it was still sitting on 3-4inches of snow while trying to tunnel so it was just spinning its tires since it was trying to move faster than it could throw the snow out. their is at least 3ft of snow in that area and some spots were closer to 4ft. last time i checked most snowblowers are in the 18-24" intake. i think some drift cutter may have helped but a tracked machine would have done the job a lot better. i was fighting and having to try force the machine through some of that just because of the lack of traction. it seemed like once you start hitting snow that was about 3/4 of the bucket height the wheels would start loosing traction and kind of floating.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> My go to machine these days is a product that unfortunately, Ariens no longer makes...The 932500.
> .


if you like that one you might like the standard 520 machine. i got one and most of the time when i would use it i would be pushing it. only time i really use the drive is when i need the extra pushing power on the heavier stuff just because it is so slow otherwise.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Rooskie said:


> Is this yours, for sale?
> If not, here's another!
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/strongsville-snowblower/7071013403.html
> and another in Detroit!
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/d/smiths-creek-2-stage-ariens-blower/7082089699.html



Nope, but they are perfect for Detroit, Chicago, and northern Ohio and they sold a lot of them.

That first one is a different model, the first version, mine is a later model with a modern tall chute and over head valves (Techumseh's answer to the 196cc Honda motors). That 932025 is still good and the interesting thing about those is those (I think they also made a 24" version) models were the very first Ariens to feature what is now known as the modern bucket design, or third version bucket.
That second one in Detroit is a 5520, it features the OVSK195 engine in 5 1/2HP trim (They also made up to a 7hp version, but those are rare). There are also some versions that came with standard Carlisle snow hogs like this super rare Mack trucks version 



 that feature an L head Tec with the modern bucket and chute.


I also have another one called the 932103, It features a OVSK195 in 6hp trim, and the rest of it is like the Mack version except it has a 24" bucket instead of the 20", but I still like the big wheel 20" the best. :smile_big:


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> if you like that one you might like the standard 520 machine. i got one and most of the time when i would use it i would be pushing it. only time i really use the drive is when i need the extra pushing power on the heavier stuff just because it is so slow otherwise.



BTDT, the 520 (939000 style) has to be one of the slowest driveway clearers ever produced. I'm pretty sure I could beat it with my snow pusher(shovel) in anything 6" or less. There are no tires on the augers of a 520 to pull it along. 



That being said, it might be an interesting project to slap an auger propelled front end on a 520 and try it out in AWD! Seeing as it uses an open cone clutch, you'd only have to engage the gear when you need it (EOD). :snow48:


----------



## thatguyjeff (Jan 30, 2016)

Settle in...

I got a deal on a new leftover 2018 Ariens Rapid track pro model last summer. I upgraded from my 20 some year old MTD 8hp.

It's (the new Ariens) is way more machine that I should reasonably need considering where I'm at (St. Paul proper), length of my driveway (about 95'). Snowfalls 6+ are fairly rare, maybe one or two per season if that. My main reason for getting a tracked model was for the wall at the end of the driveway. I was finding that, more often than not, I was having to shovel manually as the old MTD couldn't do anything at all, even with modest snowfalls. The wheels just would spin. Chains were not an option as we have a large cobblestone patio and front walk.

The Ariens is much larger and heavier. It is more difficult to maneuver, at first. But that's only due to the learning curve. I had to learn how to let the machine do the work. With the old MTD I had to basically muscle it around - turns, digging in, when the wheels would spin, backing up... It has reverse on it, but it's slow and just easier to pull it backwards.

With the Ariens, I learned to let the machine do everything - and I mean everything. All I do (and it took some practice) is move levers and handles. If I'm using my back or legs at all, I'm doing something wrong. And wow does this new rig pay off at the end of the driveway - big time.

And even though I was thinking really didn't need nearly as much machine as I bought, it turned out that maybe I did - or was at least more willing to take on some extra driveways. I wound up taking care of 4 driveways for most of the season. One neighbor was in Mexico for a month. One neighbor hired my son for her driveway. One neighbor (house is a rental) was vacant for some time and the owner needed someone to keep that drive clear so we did that one too, plus our own.

With the old MTD, with having to muscle it around, I would find that I would get tired and even sore from time to time - even with just my driveway. Not so with the new Ariens. I spent more money that most folks would, but I figured that as I'm getting up there in years I wanted something both to handle the end of driveway thing as well as last - be the last thrower I have to buy.

So, was it a mistake to buy a tracked rig? On paper, I don't need it. But after my first season with it I'm glad I got it.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

I think if you are happy with the Ariens and it works good for your situation, then you didn't make a mistake.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Pretty cool, that's great if the machine can do pretty much all of the work. Having a differential on my 2-stage makes it easier to handle then my previous locked-axle machine. You're less tired at the end, from turning it around. And you're not dragging the chains around with each turn.

But my single-stage has shown that things can still get easier, as the machine gets lighter (about 65 vs 300 lbs) and even more maneuverable. I've never gotten to try a machine with triggers steering, that must help. And with tracks for additional traction, that would be nice.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> But my single-stage has shown that things can still get easier, as the machine gets lighter (about 65 vs 300 lbs) and even more maneuverable. I've never gotten to try a machine with triggers steering, that must help. And with tracks for additional traction, that would be nice.



The best of both worlds is if you can afford the expense, maintenance, and most of all SPACE, for both SS and a big tracker...That being said my auger driven machine has no problem with EOD as long as I hit the first path with momentum and follow with half passes. It also helps to not be a slacker about things and hit them while they are still fairly fresh. No, undersized machines won't be robotic like a big tracker, but, for instance the top speed of a top of the line Honda tracker is about 3 1/3 MPH. Sorry, but that is too slow if you have 50 light snowfalls for every 9 inch dumper, I want double that speed and the ability to clear between tightly parked vehicles as if I'm using the lawn mower.. My hundred foot circular driveway would still require 6 passes regardless if I have a 20 or a 28. I have a PRO series if things get really deep, but haven't needed it in years. Like it has been stated many times in this thread it really depends on locality and your personal snow removal situation (and above all what you feel comfortable with).


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> But my single-stage has shown that things can still get easier, as the machine gets lighter (about 65 vs 300 lbs) and even more maneuverable. I've never gotten to try a machine with triggers steering, that must help. And with tracks for additional traction, that would be nice.


Haha. Sounds like me. I laughed at SS years ago but they have advanced so much I've had two in the last 10 years. I kept my 2 stage tracked Honda, but haven't needed it this year. The SS is my go-to machine now. Only issue I have with them is they hurt your back and shoulders if you do too much with them (like 26 properties). Then again, Honda likely never intended people to use them this way.

Humbling to know I can learn new tricks and machinery at a time in my life when I thought I had it all figured out.


----------

